# Downloadable dressage tests...



## minkymoo (29 July 2008)

Why are there not any? I would happily pay so I can download a dressage test to save me the bother of photocopying someone else's.

As a thought, would this not be a good way for BD to make a bit of money and help stop people being naughty by photocopying them? 

I could really do with that, it would be pretty useful. 

(ps, I know about dressagediagrams.com, but I don't have IE...)


----------



## Madcow (29 July 2008)

Have a look on http://www.easterndressage.co.uk/ then under "new tests and directives" some of the tests are on there in plan format and are free to download.


----------



## Angela_Jackson (29 July 2008)

It would be too easy for someone to download it paying for it once and then for that person to email it to relenvant friends, also the downloads last alot longer than an original from them, which wont always give you a good copy. 
Thats what they said when I asked Equetech Software!


----------



## minkymoo (29 July 2008)

Oh, how silly. People can just photocopy them anyway so what's the difference.

Ho hum, I guess I had better go buy some! No really I will! I wouldn't dream of asking my friend if I can borrow hers to photocopy!


----------



## biggles1177 (29 July 2008)

www.dressagediagrams.co.uk


----------

